# Shared folder warning on an unsecured network



## larry_marran (Jun 26, 2008)

Shared folder warning on an unsecured network

I have a Dell Inspiron E1505 laptop that includes support for wireless networking.
I also have a Linksys wireless broadband router, connected to a Comcast broadband cable mode.

I just started getting the following message continually popping up “You are connected to a network that is not configured with security and there are shared folders detected in your system.” (I don’t know why it just started happening).

I tried researching the issue, and think that I searched for all shared folders and disabled sharing for them (but I’m not sure).

The wireless network is currently not secured, and I don’t know how to make it secured, or understand how to choose options for making it secured, or how to do so.

The warning message suggests that to “repair” the situation, I should disable that particular warning message, and indicates how to do so.

I have 4 questions:

1) If I have actually found all shared folders and disabled sharing for them, why does the message continue to Pop-UP? (I’ve tried re-booting, but it had no effect.)

1) How can I search for all folders that are currently being shared and change them all so that they are no longer shared?

3) How should I go about securing my wireless network?

4) What are good reference sites and/or books to start learning about home and wireless networks for someone who is technical but currently knows little about the details of networking and network administration.


----------

